# My dog ate chocolate covered cherries



## dragonstar982 (Feb 11, 2007)

Please help us. our daughters dog 6 year old beagle app 30 lbs has eaten a whole box of chocolate covered cherries and now is sick. we have tried to contact any vet but have not been successful in getting hold of anyone. does anyone have any remedies on how to help her? She ate them last night, and has been vomiting and refusing to eat. All she wants to do is drink water and then it comes right back up. Please help our family. My daughter (7yos) can not take loosing another pet. Thanks!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

If this was last night and she's still sick, I'd get her to an emergency vet to get checked out. I'm assuming a whole box is quite a lot (although I don't know how big the box is or how many are in it), and for such a small dog, this could be urgent she be seen.


----------



## dragonstar982 (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks britishbandit it was a small box 8-10 pieces and a 35 to 40 pound dog(shes a big variety with a big appetite)


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Dogs are allergic to chocolate. You should take her to a vet immediately. 

The next time she eats something she's not supposed to have, have her drink a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide. It will force her to empty the contents of her stomach (vomit).


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Snowshoe said:


> Dogs are allergic to chocolate. You should take her to a vet immediately.
> 
> The next time she eats something she's not supposed to have, have her drink a teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide. It will force her to empty the contents of her stomach (vomit).


Will giving a teaspoon of peroxide even do anything since the dog ate them last night? Just curious.


----------



## QueenMerry (Jan 23, 2007)

Chocolate is definitely not great for dogs, but it's the bakers chocolate that's the most toxic.

Vomiting and refusing to eat is scary and warrants a trip to the vet. Dogs can very quickly become dehydrated.

My oldest dog got into a bag of Dove chocolates years ago that my boyfriend carelessly left lying on the kitchen counter. We went out for the evening, and came back and the bag was on the floor empty. I accused him of eating all the chocolate. 

Miss Ivory used to be quite the counter surfer. The next day we figured out that she actually snarfed down the chocolate (foil wrappers and all). The next day on our walk, she had silvery shiny poo. Everything passed without incident. It's one of the many times in her almost 16 years that Miss Ivory dodged a bullet.  That incident didn't cause her any ill effects--no vomiting, no diarrhea...nothing. She got a vet visit anyway complete with bloodwork, and nothing was abnormal. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## Chloef_2799 (Feb 1, 2007)

My dog Chloe is 12 pounds. She ate an entire bag (half a kg) of dark chocolate truffles. By the time I found her she was happily seated on the coffee table with the bowl in between her paws and was licking the bowl clean. About ten minutes later as we were pulling her kennel out of the garage and grabing a towel to rush her to the vet she began to vomit. They pumped her stomach and she had an over-night stay jsut o be sure everything was ok. She was jittery and shakey for the entire day the day after and she had very soft poops for a few days after. She hasn't eaten chocolate since and we haven't given her the chance nor wil we ever again. 
I would get the dog to a vet asap. My vet told me at the time that 1 oz of dark chocolate for a dog Chloe's size can be lethal and she had half a kg! I hope everything went well and the dog has come through.


----------



## anjamaka (Feb 4, 2007)

my cousin's dog tracker (bernese mountain dog/ lab/ Husky) ate a whole easter basket full of milk chocolate, wrappers and all he didn't even get sick! they called the vet and the vet told them that if it was milk chocolate and he doesn't have any signs of vomitting etc, just to watch him closely for a day or two, but if he starts to vomit, take him in. He later ate a bar of bakers chocolate and had to get his tummy pumped. They say if it doesnt poision, it causes extreme binding.


----------

